# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Excel for Mac 2011- DATA VALIDATION NOT WORKING

## crissandraauree

Hi Excel Forum, 

I am working at a new job and have moved over to Mac, and further, EXCEL ON MAC! 

I created some simple drop down menus with data validation and am finding that I CAN MANUALLY CHANGE THE CELLS with these drop down lists. 

My input message and error alerts are completely set up. And the cell is not supposed to take any other data than what is obviously in my drop down list. 

I have no idea why it would let me manually change the data in these cells. Does anyone else have an idea of how I can fix this?

BTW I'm working on Excel for Mac 2011 Version 14.3.2.

Please let me know if you have any ideas! 

Thank you!!!
Crissy

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Still I am unable to get the point from your above question  :Confused:  please describe what is your actual problem?

----------


## crissandraauree

A data validation drop down list should not allow manual entry to that cell. Correct?

It is set up to "show error alert after invalid data is entered" but it is still allowing me to manually change the data. 

I have also tried protecting the cell and it still let's me manually change the data. 

Does that make sense? I don't know if it has something to do with working on Mac Excel... Or if I'm missing something else here. 

Thanks in advance for your help !

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

No need of protection and all.  The validation cell will allow you to enter only the data listed in your drop down.  If possible attach a sample file for better understanding  :Confused:

----------


## JosephP

data validation works fine for me in 14.3.2 so I think you'll need to post a workbook as suggested

fyi 14.3.4 is now released

----------


## crissandraauree

Hi, 

Thanks guys. Please see attached. 

Cell C8 on the first sheet references a drop down from the second sheet. 

Then try to manually change cell C8 and let me know if it lets you. It sure let's me change it. 

Thanks again! 

Crissy

----------


## JosephP

uncheck the "ignore blanks" option in the dv settings

----------


## crissandraauree

Oh my goodness! So simple! 

Thank you very much! SOLVED woohoo

----------

